

Counting the DOM nodes in a web page - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/09/counting-number-of-dom-nodes-in-web.html

======
yannis
//jQuery one liner rather than long tree transversal?

var z=$('*').length;alert(z);

